
Programmers and Christianity follow up - andygeers
http://www.geero.net/2011/03/humility-in-the-search-for-god.html
======
Muzza
> None of this is to say that Christianity is irrational or based on mere
> superstitious belief. As far as I'm aware, it's the one religion in the
> world rooted in falsifiable, historical events - the life, crucifixion and
> resurrection of Jesus.

Um, yeah.

~~~
JCB_K
I like your elaborate argumentation.

~~~
Muzza
Thank you, when debating the existence of zombies I try to stay concise.

~~~
JCB_K
That's a fairly arrogant way of discussing a subject. "What you say is not
true, so I don't need to explain my opinion."

~~~
stonemetal
Well according to the article a basic tenant of Christianity is that only the
gullible need apply.

 _I thank you, Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that you have hidden these
things from the wise and understanding and revealed them to little children_

 _to think of ourselves as being "wise and understanding" - is a serious
barrier to seeing clearly._

No, according to the verse quoted actually being wise and understanding is a
barrier to believing not just thinking you are.

I know Muzza was too nice to bring it up, but there is the whole cannibalism
thing. I find that a bit off putting.

